# Mid PTO kit for JD 4410



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice/info on this kit. I just bought a 4110 but figured it wasn't going to be a problem installing one. When I went to the jdparts.com it is no longer available. The number is LVB 25291. Appreciate any help.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Go to the dealer and have him look. I have had a few times the number is not available, but can be found by the dealer. It may be a simple as a superceeded number.


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

I checked and these don't seem to be available new aftermarket. However, I know where there are two of these for salvage. If the individual part numbers of the kit can be provided, i can see if it's available good used. 

regards

Marlon
John Deere Tractor Parts


----------



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I found a JD dealer on Ebay who had the kit available. Even my dealer could get me one. Don't know why jdparts.com has it listed as discontinued.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Deere often has kits labeled as discontinued. The kit is discontinued but all the parts are still available, but often are expensive to put together your own "kit" There are often dealers who have the discontinued kit on the shelf as you have found. Good Job!


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you get your mid-PTO installed? I just installed mine this week. I found it necessary to remove the right rear fender to install the coil. Also had to remove the frame from the electric box to get to the locations for two of the three relays.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

steuny, I would be interested in how things went if you installed the mid pto. My mid pto was already installed when I purchase my 4410, but it is good info. to have on hand about removing and replacing it in the event maintenance is required.


----------



## steuny (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually, I had my mechanic install it . It was getting nasty out and I don't have a garage. It took him about 4 hrs, had all the parts and he was impressed with how easy it was along with good directions provided in the kit. Sorry I can provide first hand info.


----------

